# Topics > Emotional intelligence >  Emotion AI-based solutions for IOT and robotics, Neurodata Lab LLC, Miami, Florida, USA

## Airicist

Developer - Neurodata Lab LLC

----------


## Airicist

Published on Dec 12, 2018

----------


## Airicist

Neurodata Lab at CES 2019 - Highlights

Published on Jan 12, 2019

----------


## Airicist

Article "At CES, A.I. robots can read your emotions"

January 12, 2019

----------

